# Crooked Horn RF Hookup- Rangefinder quick access holster



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I like it!!


----------



## Athens_Tabman (Apr 18, 2011)

It is nice set up to have.


----------



## psexcess (Sep 21, 2012)

Just bought one....anybody have? What's your thoughts on it.


----------

